# windows live mail in win 8



## mskele (Nov 8, 2012)

I upgraded to windows 8 and lost windows live mail. I had a lot of emails in the storage folders. How can I recover them? Also, are there storage options in the new Mail App?


----------



## mskele (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, in the end I restored the lost emails from an earlier backup, ponied up the money for Outlook to read them, and am now laboriously going through them one by one. Not the best solution, but it works I uninstalled the mail app; hated it for it's deficiencies.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Even though windows 8 is fully released. There are still a lot of problems and things missing. It makes me sad to know you dont like the mail app. Funny thing from the mail though. I have windows 8 on my laptop. 
With my hotmail account binded to the mail app. The thing is. When I go to hotmail .com, I cannot log in (in windows 8), though when I go on a computer with windows 7 on it. I can log in!

My point. Windows 8 still needs a LOT of updates regarding getting things working right.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can get back Windows Live Mail by downloading Microsoft's Windows Essentials: Other Programs


----------



## mskele (Nov 8, 2012)

I did download Live Mail, but couldn't get it to run. What I dislike about Mail App is the lack of storage folders or the ability to create them, as well as other control issues. I do get it: Metro is all about the cloud, which makes sense for tablets.. However, for desktops, not so much.


----------



## roockstarr (Nov 14, 2012)

hmm sounds good thanx for link


----------



## Glyn907 (Oct 28, 2012)

Is it possible to save or archive emails with Windows 8 Mail App?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The Windows 8 mail app stores its files on the disk but they are well hidden (literally in a hidden folder):

C:\Users\<your username>\AppData [note that this is a hidden folder]\Local\Packages\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_8wekyb3d8bbwe\LocalState\Indexed\LiveComm

Here you are getting close to the .eml files -- it's only four or fiver more subfolders to the actual files but you can figure it out. How to read these files is another matter.


----------



## Glyn907 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks MPR - off to search for the files now


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

BTW, I figured out how to open the .eml files -- Check "show file name extensions," copy the files to another location (Windows will fuss at you when you do this, telling you that its own files can harm your computer), and rename them with a .mht extension -- you can then open them with a web browser.

A little .bat file in the folder you copy them to will easily renane all of the extensions with a double-click.


```
ren *.eml *.mht
```


----------



## mskele (Nov 8, 2012)

I completely fail to understand why this stuff is squirrelled away so thoroughly. Why not make easily accessible? Window seems to be infected by the Apple virus..


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I totally agree, a right-click and "save e-mail as" option should be a feature of all e-mail applications.

There is a convoluted way to save Windows 8 Mail files directly to something that can be viewed, if not edited: select the text you want to save, go to the Charms Menu, select Devices, then XPS Document Writer and then Print -- the selected text will be saved as a viewable file in your Documents folder.

Either of these methods is just too darn cumbersome, ridiculously so, which sums up most of the "Metro" side of Windows 8. For those who with an e-mail application with full functionality, I recommend staying off of the "Metro" side and using the Desktop Windows Live Mail application, which can be downloaded as part of the Windows Essentials suite.

Windows Essentials - Download Windows Live Essentials


----------

